# Possibly slowest air ride build ever mk5 gti



## boaz (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi









Here's what I got:
Old mason tech signature series front struts
easy street/air lift rear sleeve bags and bracket
koni yellows for the rear strut
2x 400c viair compressors
5 gallon tank
easy street auto pilot









_Modified by boaz at 8:46 AM 8-24-2009_


_Modified by boaz at 8:47 AM 8-24-2009_


----------



## boaz (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Possibly slowest air ride build ever mk5 gti (boaz)*

what happened to the BDA website dudes?
I really interested in getting their management kit, unless someone can lead me another way.. thanks in advance!


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Possibly slowest air ride build ever mk5 gti (boaz)*

BDA is undergoing a regime change at the moment...we'll be back at it real soon.
-Mike


----------



## boaz (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Possibly slowest air ride build ever mk5 gti (michaelmark5)*

ya I got a hold of zack earlier, thanks for the help michael


----------



## boaz (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Possibly slowest air ride build ever mk5 gti (boaz)*



















zuniga motorsportzzzzzz 
got a problem with a water trap. the brass fitting thats inside the watertrap keeps spinning and now we can't even take it off









_Modified by boaz at 9:58 PM 8-23-2009_


_Modified by boaz at 9:58 PM 8-23-2009_


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Possibly slowest air ride build ever mk5 gti (boaz)*

nice car already cant wait for wen its done


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

should look even better if you ever finish it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xxxfast (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## boaz (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: (xxxfast)*

lol where are the pics of the coils installed? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

how come i never got the invite for this?


----------



## xxxfast (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_how come i never got the invite for this?









u never respond to your texts anyways


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

i only pay for 100 texts so i go over a lot


----------



## boaz (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*









got 10mm all around, so I can clear the front mason tech signature series.
now the wheels are 18x8.5 et 34 roughly..
but this side pokes out alot more than the other side.. I think I've always had this problem... any inputs?
tomorrow should be the day when everythings done


----------



## boaz (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: (boaz)*









ya..


----------



## schmoopy (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (boaz)*

do you still have the spacers on there?


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (schmoopy)*

where is the 3 wheelin pic?


----------



## boaz (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: (crazymoforz)*









we left one spacer out on that wheel that poked more lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

